# Watchin the plots last night



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 28, 2012)

Was just sittin watchin the plots and caught this doe and fawns enjoying a bit of easy grazing.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 28, 2012)

Turned out she hard a pair of fawns with her


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 28, 2012)

It was getting late and I guess they decided they'd had enough of me watchin them so they flipped me off and a way they went. They didn't go far just left the oats ran around the field till they got to the far side were the barley was and continued on


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 28, 2012)

Once they got to the barely they found out they had to share with the quail. Guessin there must be between 50 and a 100 I may have to think about thinning them out some


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 28, 2012)

As normal my bud is helping me watch but the look I got is kind of..... "Big deal dad it's just deer and quail not ducks and geese?"


----------



## GAGE (Sep 28, 2012)

To see that many quail is very cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 28, 2012)

GAGE said:


> To see that many quail is very cool, thanks for posting!


 

Gage theys the Califorina quail not Bobwhites but yep it's cool and I'm seeing a lot more of them this year since I put the plots in  Besides the easy eats (I mowed a couple of passes down for them to make it easier pickins) They got some good cover to hide in when the hawks fly by which I also got to see last night. I decided to leave them tall thru the winter in case we get deep snow then in the spring figure I'll mow it down and turn them under and see what seed comes back as volunteer


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 28, 2012)

Moved the trail cam down to the plots and it looks like they's using it in the dark also  This is down in the pea plot


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Sep 28, 2012)

Man nice pics!! Cant believe how many quail are in the back ground on that 4th pic.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2012)

Ahhh now those are some beautiful subjects! Chase is sooo handsome! Give him a big ol' hug for me mike!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 28, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ahhh now those are some beautiful subjects! Chase is sooo handsome! Give him a big ol' hug for me mike!


 

Thanks yep he is one  HANDSOME boy ain't he


----------



## cornpile (Sep 29, 2012)

Foodplot is working good,fine shots.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 29, 2012)

Boy you created quite a photo op when you planted those plots.  It's really paying off.  Thanks for sharing the shots with us Mike.

Hoss


----------



## Redbow (Sep 30, 2012)

Great pictures! I can remember when the Bobwhite Quail was plentiful here in the Southeast but not anymore ..The Cottontail Rabbit has declined also in many areas ...


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 30, 2012)

Yep - all that hard work is paying off quite well!  Nice ones Mike!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like you're not the only one watching your food plots.  Hope they bring ya'll lots of hunting action.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like those plots are paying off for the critters & the watchers!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 24, 2012)

Redbow said:


> Great pictures! I can remember when the Bobwhite Quail was plentiful here in the Southeast but not anymore ..The Cottontail Rabbit has declined also in many areas ...



i see rabbits in the middle of metter all the time


----------

